# What's your day job?



## Solly (17 March 2009)

What's your day job..?

If you have to work, what do you do during the day (or night) to earn a crust ?


----------



## beamstas (17 March 2009)

*Re: What's your day job..?*

Accountant


----------



## doctorj (17 March 2009)

Banker at a IFI


----------



## Smurf1976 (17 March 2009)

Electrical Technician and general fixer of problems technical and otherwise.


----------



## rryall (17 March 2009)

Full time PhD student / part time research assistant


----------



## Gundini (17 March 2009)

I run an extremely profitable business!

Only problem is it, is not mine....


----------



## Mactavish (17 March 2009)

Part time house painter, full time commerce student, hopefully become an accountant


----------



## nunthewiser (17 March 2009)

un-employable


----------



## BentRod (17 March 2009)

Rod Bender


----------



## alwaysLearning (17 March 2009)

Aspiring currency trader


----------



## CanOz (17 March 2009)

QA Technician, Production Manager, Food Safety Coordinator, Plant Manager (part Time), Project Engineer, Trainer, Coach, Cook, Cleaner, and part time trader.

CanOz


----------



## sinner (17 March 2009)

sysop.


----------



## JimBob (17 March 2009)

Im a surveyor.


----------



## acetrader (18 March 2009)

day trader.


----------



## sjx (18 March 2009)

Part time Banker @ Suncorp Metway
Part time Banking & Finance Student
Part time investor


----------



## nunthewiser (18 March 2009)

Certainly some talent here 

now all we need is a lawyer , a politician and chopper read and we can take over the world!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 March 2009)

truckie, garbo, cattle trader, serial divorcee.

gg


----------



## sammy84 (18 March 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Certainly some talent here
> 
> now all we need is a lawyer , a politician and chopper read and we can take over the world!




You got a lawyer here.


----------



## gav (18 March 2009)

Analyst


----------



## doctorj (18 March 2009)

gav said:


> Analyst



Of?


----------



## nomore4s (18 March 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> serial divorcee.
> 
> gg




And you've still got 5 mil left

You must of started with sh!tloads, lol:


----------



## gav (18 March 2009)

doctorj said:


> Of?




prefer not to mention that on a public forum..


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 March 2009)

doctorj said:


> Of?






gav said:


> prefer not to mention that on a public forum..




? Freud

gg


----------



## sinner (18 March 2009)

gav said:


> prefer not to mention that on a public forum..




Uh oh. That means he is analysing *us!*


----------



## Solly (18 March 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> truckie, garbo, cattle trader, serial divorcee.
> 
> gg




gg

you obviously woud have been worth much much more if not for past events.....


----------



## ojm (18 March 2009)

Industrial engineer co-op student (haven't finished uni yet, one year placement).


----------



## prawn_86 (18 March 2009)

My job at the moment is looking for a grad job....


----------



## adobee (18 March 2009)

real estate


----------



## enigmatic (18 March 2009)

Control Systems Engineer


----------



## Bushman (18 March 2009)

Property Analyst


----------



## captain black (18 March 2009)

ummm.... Pirate..


----------



## Fatcat (18 March 2009)

Aspiring colourful Sydney racing identity.


----------



## mattlaw (18 March 2009)

Financial planner with focus on insurance


----------



## Sith1s (18 March 2009)

Recruitment Consultant


----------



## sam76 (18 March 2009)

aspiring porno star


----------



## acedrum (18 March 2009)

Web Developer / Graphic Designer


----------



## gfresh (18 March 2009)

Programmer / System Administrator


----------



## derty (18 March 2009)

Geologist


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (18 March 2009)

Ex-full service stockbroker, now Financial Planner/Fund Manager/Responsible Entity/Public speaker and part business owner

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## kincella (18 March 2009)

Solly.
truckie, garbo, cattle trader ????  how do you do all 3....and my interest is in the cattle trading ??? do you buy and sell cattle...or trade an index ?

Bushman...a property analyst...all property or commercial or resi ?


----------



## xyzedarteerf (18 March 2009)

IT Admin by day...
Grey Hat at night.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (18 March 2009)

Trader


----------



## Grinder (18 March 2009)

Shrink, internet surfer, & PT trader


----------



## Ageo (18 March 2009)

Gold Merchant, Jewellery wholesaler


----------



## nevieboy (18 March 2009)

Cocktail barman.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (18 March 2009)

Dream peddler!  :dance:


----------



## Julia (18 March 2009)

gav said:


> prefer not to mention that on a public forum..



Now we really will be wondering!   Doesn't seem so long ago that you were working in a healthfood shop, Gav.  Maybe doing some long overdue analysis of all the 'natural' products so strongly promoted as cure-alls for so much.


----------



## MRC & Co (18 March 2009)

Super high leveraged punter.  :rocketwho


----------



## RobinHood (18 March 2009)

dealer raking a 2-5% commission from punters night in night out.


----------



## white_goodman (18 March 2009)

commercial property services


----------



## nunthewiser (18 March 2009)

mass - debater


----------



## Gundini (18 March 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> mass - debater




lol, so that would be self employed ? Hahaha...


----------



## RoszkoRR (18 March 2009)

Full time Actuarial/Finance/Economics student


----------



## Gordon Gekko (18 March 2009)

Resort General Manager.

Long hours with little recognition to make the owner money!


----------



## stl_08 (18 March 2009)

school student/part time cook at chicken shop/ fuit shop employee


----------



## MrBurns (18 March 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> mass - debater




You mean master debater


----------



## MrBurns (18 March 2009)

Web site developer.


----------



## kingcarmleo (18 March 2009)

sales rep for van heusen/full time student


----------



## jersey10 (18 March 2009)

PE & Maths teacher

end of day trader

part time poker player

aspiring property developer / investor

aspiring intra-day trader


----------



## nunthewiser (18 March 2009)

MrBurns said:


> You mean master debater




master - baiter.......... fits in with my skills also


----------



## MrBurns (18 March 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> master - baiter.......... fits in with my skills also




Several ways to do it but master debater actually is something.

Then again so is master baiter


----------



## nunthewiser (18 March 2009)

I would post all the businesses and different areas i am involved in but i have tried so hard to earn respect here from my fellow posters and would hate to tarnish all the clean living and respectful thoughts they have towards me by revealing my true areas of income and livelyhood

thankyou for understanding


----------



## MrBurns (18 March 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> I would post all the businesses and different areas i am involved in but i have tried so hard to earn respect here from my fellow posters and would hate to tarnish all the clean living and respectful thoughts they have towards me by revealing my true areas of income and livelyhood
> 
> thankyou for understanding




O goody a brothel owner, I've always wanted to know if that was profitable considering the laundry and security costs:


----------



## tech/a (18 March 2009)

> What's your day job?




Keeping 16 people in theirs.
I'm one of the 16


----------



## centex (18 March 2009)

Electronic Engineer


----------



## Purple XS2 (19 March 2009)

Software developer.


----------



## Sean K (19 March 2009)

Vagabond


----------



## sting (19 March 2009)

Was supposed to be semi retired, but my wife has other idea's

Seriously..... Part time Army Reserve Officer, Frozen Cocktail Machine Hire Business mainly for weekend adult parties, Apprentice Day Trader


----------



## Junior (19 March 2009)

Financial Planner.  Sorry.


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (19 March 2009)

Junior said:


> Financial Planner.  Sorry.




Did you just say sorry for being a Financial Planner????

Let me guess....you work for a large multinational corporation, and your job can be defined as when a client comes to you with money to invest you dust off your waiters uniform and present them with a selection of managed funds, and recommend a nice crisp white Cash Management Account to go with it.  The purpose, so you can draw a trailing commission to keep your bosses happy and your revenue stream high so when the company take their 40% cut off the top the bosses can justify their inflated salaries and keep the Porsche running.

But Junior you are remorseful so there is hope for you yet. _I feel the good in you Darth Junior, come away from the dark side of the force and stop being a parasite._ Use your powers for good young Padawan and you will be able to hold your head high and be proud of being a Financial Planner.

Sir O


----------



## CanOz (19 March 2009)

LOL! Good one Sir O! errr I mean Obi Wan.

CanOz


----------



## James Austin (19 March 2009)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> . . . . . and be proud of being a Financial Planner.




stretch of the imagination, Sir O




kennas said:


> Vagabond




this is where my heart is, few posessions, few ties, and it shall be some day . . . . wandering

but alas, not just yet, day trader in training . . . . at present


----------



## Sean K (19 March 2009)

James Austin said:


> but alas, not just yet, day trader in training . . . . at present



Well, once you graduate, all you need is laptop and a wireless connection and you're away!


----------



## James Austin (19 March 2009)

kennas said:


> Well, once you graduate, all you need is laptop and a wireless connection and you're away!




i think 4 mths wandering, 8 trading, 
or maybe the other way around


off topic:
any watch SBS 8.30 wed,
funny guy, but he sure gets around, interesting places


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (19 March 2009)

James Austin said:


> stretch of the imagination, Sir O




Oo snap!

James I can't control others, only myself. I'm proud of what I do. Not for the remuneration and perceived status (or lack thereof) that's involved, but for the satisfaction I receive in helping others achieve their financial goals. There is nothing quite like the feeling when you help someone or teach someone how to make their first million, or get them to the point that they have financial security.   

Eventually I'll get too bored, too old or too dragged around the world by my wife to do it full time, whereupon I'll leave you to the tender mercies of other planners and advisers.

Sir O


----------



## James Austin (19 March 2009)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> Oo snap!
> 
> James I can't control others, only myself. I'm proud of what I do. Not for the remuneration and perceived status (or lack thereof) that's involved, but for the satisfaction I receive in helping others achieve their financial goals. There is nothing quite like the feeling when you help someone or teach someone how to make their first million, or get them to the point that they have financial security.
> 
> ...




just a bad joke, Sir O.

but yes, i think you are right, its a worthy endeavour making a few dollars, but even more rewarding being of "genuine" use to others along the way.


----------



## rub92me (19 March 2009)

Fraud investigator and security consultant.


----------



## sinner (19 March 2009)

rub92me said:


> Fraud investigator and security consultant.




I would like to get into this sort of business. Do ya need a computer guy?


----------



## beerwm (19 March 2009)

I was expecting more traders,

Uni-Student, wanna-be Forex/Futures/Equities Trader


----------



## Sicilian Trader (19 March 2009)

P/T commodities trader

F/T (for now) Recruitment Manager in Finance. My market is currently thriving beyond belief.. never been busier   *er hem*  ... i specialize in Investment Banking, Funds Management  ...so much fun --- yippeee


----------



## dmagnus (19 March 2009)

Shepherd, but I've been known to dabble in carpentry


----------



## doctorj (19 March 2009)

Sicilian Trader said:


> F/T (for now) Recruitment Manager in Finance. My market is currently thriving beyond belief.. never been busier *er hem* ... i specialize in Investment Banking, Funds Management ...so much fun --- yippeee



I'm guessing you mean in terms of candidates, rather than positions?


----------



## PeterJ (19 March 2009)

Used to run a 2 Day Care Centres for adults
(sold those ! - retail business)

now i contract my time out to another business for 25-30 hrs per week
and spend the remainder of my time EOD Trading (when appropriate)


----------



## S73417H (20 March 2009)

Software Engineer for Military Defence Contractor


----------



## JAKSPARA (20 March 2009)

My name is Jakspara and im an alc...... oh i mean im a chef.


----------



## Jikx (20 March 2009)

I'm an Auditor - which means I'm banned from holding a good number of stocks


----------



## James Austin (20 March 2009)

dmagnus said:


> Shepherd




you mean sheep farmer? 
Vs wandering the mountain side with a long stick and dazed look about you!


----------



## nunthewiser (20 March 2009)

James Austin said:


> Vs wandering the mountain side with a long stick and dazed look about you!





Hey i do that but ive got no sheep ???


----------



## Sicilian Trader (20 March 2009)

doctorj said:


> I'm guessing you mean in terms of candidates, rather than positions?




positions and candidates 

but now you can take the former out of the equation and triple the latter


----------



## Junior (20 March 2009)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> Did you just say sorry for being a Financial Planner????
> 
> Let me guess....you work for a large multinational corporation, and your job can be defined as when a client comes to you with money to invest you dust off your waiters uniform and present them with a selection of managed funds, and recommend a nice crisp white Cash Management Account to go with it.  The purpose, so you can draw a trailing commission to keep your bosses happy and your revenue stream high so when the company take their 40% cut off the top the bosses can justify their inflated salaries and keep the Porsche running.
> 
> ...




Heh, it's not quite like that.  I work for a small-medium sized business with our own dealer's license... we don't do managed funds.  I was just apologising because a lot of people here do not like financial planners, and because I thought it would be funny.


----------



## Grinder (20 March 2009)

James Austin said:


> i think 4 mths wandering, 8 trading,
> or maybe the other way around
> 
> 
> ...




Yep, everytime I watch him it brings back great memories. Now if only I could find a way to cut just enough from trading to support the lifestyle.


----------



## rub92me (20 March 2009)

sinner said:


> I would like to get into this sort of business. Do ya need a computer guy?



Sometimes it takes one to know one/catch one. Don't need anyone right now though..


----------



## josh_in_a_box (20 March 2009)

Full time Commerce Finance Student.
Part time Researcher.


----------



## kincella (20 March 2009)

looks like its either software, computers, or finance, and then trading
.....how about some engineers, builders, tradesmen...to actually keep building the country...
we need water down here NSW/Vic SA or there will be no lovely city

a rainmaker...is what we need....or pipe that water down from QLD
but then it is a stock site....explains all the traders


----------



## derty (20 March 2009)

dmagnus said:


> Shepherd, but I've been known to dabble in carpentry



Are you saying that you have been here before?


----------



## Santob (20 March 2009)

Engineer, civil kind by education, but don't ask me to be overly civil. I will try to be nice however


----------



## RodH (20 March 2009)

Software Developer


----------



## Pairs Trader (20 March 2009)

Full time stock trader.


----------



## Smurf1976 (20 March 2009)

kincella said:


> looks like its either software, computers, or finance, and then trading
> .....how about some engineers, builders, tradesmen...to actually keep building the country...
> we need water down here NSW/Vic SA or there will be no lovely city
> 
> ...



Well I'm a qualified tradesman so there's at least one here... 

As for the rainmakers, the start of the cloud seeding season is almost here so they'll be back to work flying around in the clouds in a few weeks.


----------



## marklar (20 March 2009)

IT Security, currently doing security design work.

m.


----------

